# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  خطبة الإمام الحسين(ع) في مكة

## نوخدة القطيف

قال سيد الشهداء (عليه السلام ) في خطبته :sad2:                                                                          الحمد لله وما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله  :sad2: ، وصلى الله على رسوله ، :sad2:  خط الموت على ولد آدم  مخط القلادة على جيد الفتاة  :sad2: ، وما اولهني الى اسلافي اشتياق يعقوب الى يوسف  :sad2: ، وخير لي مصرع انا لاقيه  :sad2: ، كأني باوصالي تقطعها عسلان الفلاة بين النواويس وكربلاء  :sad2: ، فيملأن مني أكراشا جوفا  :sad2: ، وأجربة سغبا  :sad2: ، لامحيص عن يوم خط بالقلم رضى الله رضانا اهل البيت  :sad2: ، نصبر على بلائه  :sad2: ، ويوفينا اجور الصابرين  :sad2: ، لن تشد عن رسول الله لحمته  :sad2: ، بل هي مجموعة له في حضيرة القدس :sad2:  ، تقر بهم عينه :sad2:  ، وينجز بهم وعده  :sad2: ، الا ومن كان فينا باذلا مهجته موطنا على لقاء الله نفسه ،فليرحل معنا  :sad2: ، فاني راحل مصبحا إن شاء الله تعالى  :sad2: .                سيدي يا ابا عبدالله تفديك ارواحنا وارواح العالمين يا سيد الشهداء   :sad2:

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
احسنت اخي الكريم على الطرح .. بارك الله بك .. وكثر من امثاالك .
بيض الله وجهك بالدنيا والاخره بنور العتره الطاهره .
دمت ودام لنا حضورك .

----------


## نوخدة القطيف

مشكوره اختي على حسن التواجد

----------


## وفا

:nuts: مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورين :nuts:

----------

